
The real Cyrano de Bergerac - pshaw
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/cyrano-de-bergerac-anniversary/
======
svantana
I recently saw the documentary Catfish, and was struck by the similarities to
the Cyrano play. It's interesting how Cyrano gets the audience's sympathy even
though he is a blatant manipulator. In Catfish, the woman with the
corresponding role gets painted as borderline psychotic, which may be
warranted. There are other differences as well, but it's interesting how big a
difference the gender swap makes.

------
baud147258
> Earth turns and is not the immobile centre of a revolving universe

Well that's never been an heresy and was not exactly the point of Galileo's
trial

